# Ok we did it wrong



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

We started in a small way feeding a couple of pigeons at work, then a few more turned up and i guess you know the rest. We now have about 40 pigeons every day and they just sit on the grass waiting for us to feed them. It has now got to the point where it is causing too much attention and soon someone will complain. How can we diminish their numbers without starving them to death, or frightening them


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Start reducing the amount of food you feed them so they still have to forage else where and don't bring more friends.


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

We started today cutting it down, but they got agitated and started hanging around the entrance, instead of sitting on the lawn, thenthey started swooping around at people who were coming in and out.
Is this an idea..... we only feed them twice a day, say once at 7.30-8ish and once at 2.00 will they eventually go away in between,??? I finish at two, my friend leaves at 5, I thought 2 would be better cos if she isnt in for some reason i wouldnt be there to give them their evening feed.
How long would it take for them to cotton on??


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I found myself in the same situation, I started to feed a single pigeon outside an office block and in no time at all I had 60...and they would arrive about half an hour before feeding time and descend on me the minute they saw me. Once they descended on someone that was dressed in the same style as me, she was terrified as it must have been like something from birds for her, she didn't know what had triggered them. I was also feeding a flock further down the road, so I was able to stop feeding them at that particular location and after a week they dispersed.

It would be better if you fed them only once a day, in the morning so that less people see them. Once they have accepted that there is no more food to come during the day you can start reducing the food. That will give them the rest of the day to forage.

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, Cynthia how long will it take for them to realise no more is coming and go to forage elsewhere, cos if today was anything to go by, they will be inside soon.....will it take a week a month 6 mnths. 
Trouble is they arrive in batches, if you feed the first lot they go away, a little later another lot come in (smallish numbers) now with cutting down the food, they are all hanging around together. If we only feed once a day the morning ones will be ok, but the ones that come along a bit later wont get anything, that why we thought twice a day so everyonne gets something so they dont starve at all while they find another source


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Some members have had success relocating the feeding area to places less inhabited.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Trouble is they arrive in batches, if you feed the first lot they go away, a little later another lot come in (smallish numbers) now with cutting down the food, they are all hanging around together. If we only feed once a day the morning ones will be ok, but the ones that come along a bit later wont get anything, that why we thought twice a day so everyonne gets something so they dont starve at all while they find another source


If you feed in batches then the numbers are likely to increase. 

One of our members has 500 pigeons visiting her garden because she puts food down several times through the day. Now her neighbours are complaining and she doesn't know what to do.

Cynthia


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well... today we tried again, gave them a feed 7.30, then a huge amount sat on the lawn for hours, shooed them away from the door when they came up, then they eventually sat on the building opposite (after about four hours).
Then gave them a big feed at two oclock, by which time the numbers had dwindled, then they get no more till tomorrow. We are trying to get them to come and feed then bugger off.
My ferals at home used to hang around, but i cut the feeding down, now they get one big feed when i get in from work, and most now except this. If there is a couple of skinny stragglers and the weather is horrible i put a tiny bit more so they dont have to compete, cos the others have gone by then. Hoping to train the work ones into a similar routine. Are we doing it right do you think?


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry Lady Taheel, didnt mean to ignore you, thought about that but if we feed them round the back, when its gone wont they just turn up as usual. Not really anywhere that is that suitable for them as it is an industrial estate and nothing much not inhabited by humans. We have a lawn, but other than that its just narrow pavements and other units. Even if i could think of somewhere, dont think my work collegue will go there, then if im on holiday or sick, noone to feed them


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is there a park or an area where not frecvented by people where you could relocate them? You could move the feeding spot by a few feet each day.

Reti


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Reti: no park anywhre nearby,just old warehousing and a bit of pavement...
but.... the new regime is working.
They are now not sitting on lawn all day, and smaller numbers on ware house opposite.
Gathering for the early morning feed, reluctantly leave after about 1hr, sit about a bit opposite, mainly dissapear for a while and are gathering on roof for 2 o clock feed. In one week they are learning. They dont get fed at weekends, never have been, so on monday mornings they are eager, we give out a fair amount of feed over the two feeds, so hopefully noone will starve.
Anyone tell me what do pigeons eat, other than human handouts and waste, what is their natural food??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feral pigeons will eat whatever food they can find, but the actual pigeon diet is seed and legumes in a mix like this:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Healthy pigeons can go a couple of days without eating, much as humans can.

If you simply stop feeding them, they will look elsewhere. They aren't stupid by any means.

It becomes problematic when you see sick pigeons with bad looking (unkempt) feathers, whom you know must be hungry, but who stay away from the flock. These I try to entice away to a place the other birds don't pay much attention to, and then try to sneak the sick or injured pigeon some food. 

I did this successfully for a month with *Taffy Toe-Free*, a female pigeon who had her feet tangled together with nylon fishing line. Her gangrenous toe fell off, but remained attached by the line to her other foot. She was able to walk, however, and I fed her as her stump healed. Yesterday she was basking in the sun and all of the other pigeons were somewhere else. I dropped some seed where she could eat it in privacy, but after looking at me a while (she knows me), she flew in a loop to attract the other pigeons, fluttering down in such a way as to send them a signal, and she proceeded to eat while about thirty other pigeons flew a hundred meters to join her. She didn't need to share, and I don't think she wanted the others there for protection as a member of the flock, since I kept my distance, and she had eaten in privacy before.

During nesting season one is tempted to supplement their feeding, because of the squeakers. And in the winter, because it is cold. And ... you get the idea.

Larry


----------



## ruff72 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello again
well still keeping to our regime. Their presence is not quite so in your face, and they are definitly getting the idea of shorter rations.
Larry, yes i know exactly what you mean, but we are going to continue to be cruel to be kind.
With what we put out no one will starve, all look in good condition as well.
Thanks for your help everyone

Barbara


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ruff72 said:


> Hello again
> well still keeping to our regime. Their presence is not quite so in your face, and they are definitly getting the idea of shorter rations.
> Larry, yes i know exactly what you mean, but we are going to continue to be cruel to be kind.
> With what we put out no one will starve, all look in good condition as well.
> ...


Glad to hear it's working out. I don't have any ferals near me and I'm glad. I'd get in all kinds of trouble worrying about them and trying to fix them and save them.


----------

